# Heights in Basic traning   (Fear of Heights)



## S McPhee (8 Feb 2006)

Okay, so I have already asked this question at the local recruiting center and had already did a search, but I was more looking for an answer from someone who is either in Basic Training or has recently been there:

- How much would a new recruiter have to deal with heights in BMQ?  (I know there is repelling, but I didn't know how much was done, etc)

- If a recruit has an EXTREME fear of heights, can he be excused from this small portion? (even if it means having to do something else that is harder on you)


I thank you for any feedback that can be provided.


----------



## Torlyn (8 Feb 2006)

I believe for BMQ you do the repelling tower at least once...  I'm sure someone who recently went through BMQ will sound off.

As for being excused...  IT's a question you need to ask yourself.  Part of what BMQ / IAP/BOTP does is force you to push yourself beyond what you believe yourself to be capable of.  You will be asked to function at a high level with no sleep, less food, and more perceived pressure than anything you've experienced in civvy life.

You're afraid of heights.  THere's nothing wrong with that.  I'm terrified of water, and I joined the Navy.    What you need to remember is that one day, you might be a Sergeant leading an attack, and you have to do so on the edge of a cliff/other high area.  How can you ask your troops to do something you won't?  They will obey your orders, it's part of the chain of command.  But if you truly want to LEAD your men, you have to do it from the front.  Be scared later, get the job done now.  The rapel will terrify the hell outta you, and you'll wish you could just leave, but once you go down the tower, it'll be the best feeling in the world.

I haven't overcome my fear of water.  I'm still taking basic swimming lessons, and I have to swallow my fear every time I go.  I still go.  I was terrified to the point of freaking out, VRing (voluntary Release, you'll learn all about those) and going home on the 3 metre board at basic, but I still jumped.  Why?  Because I have no right to ask my troops to do something I won't.  And I'll tell you, after I did jump, all of my instructors said something positive, and my god, that's a feeling you can't match.  I did not have to jump, but I did.

You will be in a position one day where you have to order someone to do something they don't like.  How can you expect them to respect you for giving the order to do something that you wouldn't do yourself?  It will be tough.  Let your staff know of your fears, and they will, (believe it or not) help you through.  Trust me on this.  You'll want to cry and piss your pants, but absolutely nothing will beat that feeling of getting to the bottom of the tower by yourself the first time.    Good luck.

T


----------



## S McPhee (8 Feb 2006)

Thanks T and that makes sense.  If it makes any difference, I am shooting for NES OP, so hopefully I wont have to any repelling in a real life scenario, lol.  

Points of view from all are welcome.


----------



## kincanucks (8 Feb 2006)

S McPhee said:
			
		

> Thanks T and that makes sense.  If it makes any different, I am shooting for NES OP, so hopefully I wont have to any repelling in a real life scenario, lol.
> 
> Points of view from are are welcome.



Thank goodness for a second there I thought you would say that you are going Lineman.  Torlyn is correct you have to be able to push yourself beyond your fears or you will never make it in the CF.  Perhaps no rappelling in the navy but you could end up jumping off the side of the ship into the ocean and I will tell you, from personal experience, that is a freaking long way down.  Good Luck.


----------



## Torlyn (8 Feb 2006)

I'm praying I never do the live exercise oscar drill..    As you are going Navy, think as well to the boarding parties...  They all have to be rapel tower qualified, for going up and down containers on ships.  It's not a requirement, but a lot of fun, so I hear.  

T


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Feb 2006)

Torlyn makes excellent points.  FWIW, I'm a pilot and started out scared shiteless on the long rapell in Chilliwack over 20 years ago.  I told myself right then and there to suck it up, that properly executed, I was not going to die, etc...  I found from that day onward, though there still is a feeling in the pit of my stomach (or is that now an adreniline rush?) when I'm close to an unguarded edge, I know that keeping my head about me will keep me from doing a swan dive...  Furthermore, I found that challenging such a fear lead to my being able to do a whole bunch of things that I would not otherwise have considered doing: civy skydiving, climbinb, diving, etc...  Putting guys on a small building top at night on NVG while staring out a plexiglass bubble seems to be about as far removed from my initial feers rapelling at BOTC.

So, use this as an opportunity to challenge yourself personally...you won't regret the feeling of accomplishment and personal confidence you'll have at the end of it!

Cheers
Duey


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (12 Feb 2006)

> - If a recruit has an EXTREME fear of heights, can he be excused from this small portion? (even if it means having to do something else that is harder on you)



Gee... Im sure there are plenty of people in the army with an extreme fear of getting killed. Can they be excused from fighting the enemy?


----------



## RowdyBowdy (12 Feb 2006)

Torlyn said:
			
		

> I'm terrified of water, and I joined the Navy.



Unless you are a diver, if you are in the Navy and in the water, you are probably in deep trouble.  Army guys probably do more swimming than the Navy guys 

I was terrified of the repelling, but I had a good instructor who could tell I was very nervous and said to just yell out the drills (ie HOLD THE ROPE!) and not think about it and just get it done.  It turned out to be the highlight of my basic.


----------



## GO!!! (12 Feb 2006)

Forgotten_Hero said:
			
		

> Gee... Im sure there are plenty of people in the army with an extreme fear of getting killed. Can they be excused from fighting the enemy?



Nice!

Seriously though, if you can't overcome your fear of heights in basic, where you only have to rappel 4 times, jump off a 30 foot diving board and climb ropes to the ceiling of the field house, just get a nice safe job, like data entry clerk. 

The name of the game is pushing yourself - so if you "just can't" just don't join.


----------



## Glorified Ape (13 Feb 2006)

I'm pretty phobic of heights as well but I managed the rappelling tower in Farnham - just trust in the experience of your DS and the rappel staff. You don't, from my experience, start off rappelling from the top platform, you start off on the "baby" platform (maybe  12-15 ft) and even that's only done after a long instruction and practice session. Just standing on the top platform scared the crap out of me, but you just have to buck up, beat it down, and get it done - by that point in your basic training, that will probably have already become a habit when encountering new situations that are uncomfortable/scary/stressful/etc. 

Don't worry about it - once you get past the first go, it's much easier because your "fear cherry" has been broken. Also keep in mind the fact that you'll probably already have been through a few weeks of training and so your attitude towards "scary" things, your own limits, your ability to overcome doubts/fears/etc. will likely have changed substantially from what it is now. Don't cut yourself off from a good experience and future career because of something silly like a phobia, which will shrivel with time and training. To do otherwise would be seriously selling yourself short.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (13 Feb 2006)

> I'm pretty phobic of heights as well but I managed the rappelling tower in Farnham - just trust in the experience of your DS and the rappel staff. You don't, from my experience, start off rappelling from the top platform, you start off on the "baby" platform (maybe  12-15 ft) and even that's only done after a long instruction and practice session.



Wow, really? I remember the first time I rapelled... it was right after I finished my BMQ. I went on adventure training with my unit... We rapelled off of a cliff that was actually pretty high. Made me pretty confident in my ability to tie swiss seats.


----------



## Steve031 (13 Feb 2006)

Try a 200 foot rappel down an actual cliff, on a rope tied off to a couple trees with no brakeman at the botttom.  Now that's taking your life in your hands.  It's even better when you're going back up.  If you get a chance, take a mountain operations course.  Nothing teaches you to trust your equipment like hanging a couple hundred feet above the ground on the side of a cliff by an 8mm cord.


----------



## chrisf (13 Feb 2006)

Maybe I've missed somthing, but I'm fairly certain there's no requirement to rappel as part of basic.

Consider a trip to the rappel tower, if you happen to do it as part of basic, a treat, and if you have a a fear of heights, consider it an opportunity to conquer this fear.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (13 Feb 2006)

> Try a 200 foot rappel down an actual cliff, on a rope tied off to a couple trees with no brakeman at the botttom.



Thats basically my first rappel experience, except there was a brakeman at the bottom.


----------



## GO!!! (14 Feb 2006)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Maybe I've missed somthing, but I'm fairly certain there's no requirement to rappel as part of basic.



There *is* a requirment to rappel in Farnam - the short wall, high wall, and skid, sometimes with the sloped wall too.

There is also a fixed line traverse that starts about 30 feet off the ground, a requirment to jump off the high diving board into the pool (to simulate abandoning a ship) and ropes to climbed.

Either try to conquer your fear, or look elsewhere for a job.

I was afraid of heights when I joined the army too - but I fought that battle and won - thousands before you, thousands after - it's not like fearing heights is a new thing.

Good luck!


----------



## beach_bum (14 Feb 2006)

I think most people have a fear of heights.  Some more than others.  I know I do.  It's just mind over matter.  Overcoming your fear.


----------



## Chummy (14 Feb 2006)

I learned the nature and extent of my fear of heights on course. If I'm attached to something, it's not bad, but hanging on with no harness of any kind is what scares me. The rappel wasn't so bad, because you're attached. I actually went back for seconds. The issue was the 20 foot cargo net. It wasn't bad crossing over the middle span of netting, because I could see that there was no way to fall through. Rather, it was climbing up and down, and a fear of my hands letting go. I took my time because the only way I could manage was to get my forearms through, so that more than my hand grip was holding me from tumbling backwards (and btw, I did more than fine on the grip test - it's in my head, and I deal with it). 

The point is, like all the previous posts, the whole point of basic is to teach you mind over matter under carefully controlled high stress conditions. Everyone finds something they have to overcome. It is a great experience, and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## S McPhee (15 Feb 2006)

Well.... I thank everyone for their feedback.  I know the Canadian Forces shouldn't have any room for whiners and I do respect the opinions of the "hard asses" out there who think that if is it that big of a deal, I just shouldn't join.  I have no intention of not trying everything that is thrown my way, I guess I was more wondering of what would happen if I climb half way up that tower and get all light headed and dizzy or something (which has happened before at high places).


----------



## Haggis (15 Feb 2006)

S McPhee said:
			
		

> I guess I was more wondering of what would happen if I climb half way up that tower and get all light headed and dizzy or something (which has happened before at high places).



Nothing will happen, unless you let go.  ;D

Before basic, get with a buddy and start slow.  Climb little, safe things at first.  Go out on a balcony.  If that still wigs you out, try talking to a shrink.  You don't have to be crazy to see a shirnk.  In fact, most appreciate seeing people with "simple" problems from time to time.


----------



## Munner (15 Feb 2006)

The military has a way of exploiting everyone's fears. For me it was claustrophobia. I knew I was claustrophobic before, but I didn't really imagine that it would be a problem on basic....that was until I had to throw on the restricting bunny suit and gas mask. The first time I was forced to put that gear on we were of course, running around and doing pushups. The tightness of the suit, and the lack of proper air that I was gettign forced me to have a little attack, in which I ripped off the maske even though we were a state of "gas gas gas" and also unzipped the bunny suit. lol I chose death over claustrophobia! 

To overcome this I started to wear my bunny suit around my house. I was writing essays in my bunny suit, watching TV in it etc until I just became comfortable with it. 

So basically, as recommended above just ry to overcome your fear. Practice  climbing abit, or somehow getting to a height that you are nervous at and hang out there a while. 

I think everyone has at least a little fear of heights, some just have it worse then others! 

Good luck and take care !


----------



## MountainRunner (15 Feb 2006)

Hey McPhee.  I used to be very afraid of heights until I started climbing.  I understand your fear but there's no satisfaction like conquering a phobia.  In fact, rapelling in BT may be the biggest thrill of your life.  I love rapelling now - the longer, the better (though going up a ladder still makes me pause).

My advice:

Go to your local climbing gym and practice your rapelling indoors.  Take a course in rope handling and rapelling.....Break the ice BEFORE basic and you'll feel way more confident.

p.s. The worst moment is just stepping over the lip, after that it's a fun ride down!


----------



## S McPhee (15 Feb 2006)

Can anyone tell me how high the repelling tower is?  Other then the repelling tower, is the 20 foot cargo net the next highest obstacle to overcome?


----------



## MikeL (15 Feb 2006)

I think they are usually around 32/34 feet. Don't worry about it too much, pretty much everyone is afraid of heights, an if you join the military, you gotta overcome some fears. I'm afraid of heights, after the first time, you get used to it an trust the equipment, etc an it starts to get fun. Highest rappel I've done in Army was in Chilliwack, 120ft around.


----------



## GO!!! (16 Feb 2006)

Munner said:
			
		

> To overcome this *I started to wear my bunny suit around my house*. I was writing essays in my bunny suit, watching TV in it etc until I just became comfortable with it.





Well, that is devotion!


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (16 Feb 2006)

You get to take your bunny suit home??


----------



## Glorified Ape (16 Feb 2006)

Forgotten_Hero said:
			
		

> Wow, really? I remember the first time I rapelled... it was right after I finished my BMQ. I went on adventure training with my unit... We rapelled off of a cliff that was actually pretty high. Made me pretty confident in my ability to tie swiss seats.



I guess not everyone rappels - my first rappel was in Farnham on IAP, the second was in Farnham on BOTC. 



			
				GO!!! said:
			
		

> There *is* a requirment to rappel in Farnam - the short wall, high wall, and skid, sometimes with the sloped wall too.
> 
> There is also a fixed line traverse that starts about 30 feet off the ground, a requirment to jump off the high diving board into the pool (to simulate abandoning a ship) and ropes to climbed.



We did the short wall, high wall, and sloped wall but the skid was optional and only offered on my BOTC (not on IAP). We did do the zip line, maritime crossing (if that's the wire bridge), swim test, and ropes but I don't think they were mandatory insofar as they weren't POs. The rappelling was optional on BOTC/IAP, IIRC. Do you know if it's mandatory on Phase II/III (Infantry)? I would hope so, but I have no idea.


----------



## canadianblue (16 Feb 2006)

> - If a recruit has an EXTREME fear of heights, can he be excused from this small portion? (even if it means having to do something else that is harder on you)



I highly doubt it, while doing my BMQ people had a fear of heights but were told to do the entire obstacle course. They want you to be able to overcome your fears in order to complete basic.  If I am wrong on any of this please correct me.


----------



## S McPhee (21 Feb 2006)

So is it safe to say that there is not a whole lot of time spent in BMQ that involve heights?  I have viewed two different BMQ videos and read the course outline, but thought it would be better to hear it from the source.  If anyone who has recently completed or is currently doing their BMQ, I would love to hear details of how ofter or the exact heightts of what I should expect.  It would be good to get an idea of exactly how heigh up I need to mentally prepair myself to be.


----------



## JBP (21 Feb 2006)

S McPhee said:
			
		

> So is it safe to say that there is not a whole lot of time spent in BMQ that involve heights?  I have viewed two different BMQ videos and read the course outline, but thought it would be better to hear it from the source.  If anyone who has recently completed or is currently doing their BMQ, I would love to hear details of how ofter or the exact heightts of what I should expect.  It would be good to get an idea of exactly how heigh up I need to mentally prepair myself to be.



Well, forget even going through heights on BMQ, during the course of your regular training year, you might trained to do airborn ops from a Griffon (helicopter). You might be trained to rappel from it or simply be picked up/dropped off from one. I wouldn't think someone who is afraid of heights would like a helicopter because you do get quite the view, and the way they fly when in "tactical" means sharp and hard turns which would have you out the door if not for a very nice seatbelt. 

Mind you it's an awesome ride and you do get quite a view if you get a door seat!!!!


----------



## GO!!! (21 Feb 2006)

S McPhee said:
			
		

> So is it safe to say that there is not a whole lot of time spent in BMQ that involve heights?  I have viewed two different BMQ videos and read the course outline, but thought it would be better to hear it from the source.  If anyone who has recently completed or is currently doing their BMQ, I would love to hear details of how ofter or the exact heightts of what I should expect.  It would be good to get an idea of exactly how heigh up I need to mentally prepair myself to be.



As I said earlier, if you are unable to face and conquer your fears, look elsewhere for a job. You don't want to be the one to have their death grip slowly peeled off, finger by finger by an instructor, as you hang on for dear life on the helo skid tower, only to fall five feet and be brought to a stop by the brakeman. 

Then everyone laughs at you, and takes pictures, while you are lowered to the ground - inverted.

The skid is 30 feet from the ground if you decide to do it.

Every rational person has a fear of heights, you simply have to beat it.


----------



## S McPhee (21 Feb 2006)

Hey GO!!!, this "skid" you speak of, is it referring to the repelling portion of BMQ?  I was thinking it was like 60+ feet or something (it looked pretty high in the video).  Is 30 feet the most to expect in BMQ?  I think I can learn to deal with that.


----------



## GO!!! (21 Feb 2006)

The skid is 30 feet, the fixed line traverse is about 100 feet at the deepest point of the valley it traverses, and helicopter rappelling is done from 100 feet as well. 

Go to a climbing wall/ferris wheel, bungee jumping place wherever you live, and confront your fear. One girl on my course had to be dragged out of the port-a-john where she had been hiding in St.Jean and almost forced off the tower. She cried the whole time, and screamed on the way down. It was hilarious!

You really dont want to be "that guy".


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Feb 2006)

Munner said:
			
		

> The military has a way of exploiting everyone's fears. For me it was claustrophobia. I knew I was claustrophobic before, but I didn't really imagine that it would be a problem on basic....that was until I had to throw on the restricting bunny suit and gas mask...
> ...To overcome this I started to wear my bunny suit around my house. I was writing essays in my bunny suit, watching TV in it etc until I just became comfortable with it.



I have a bit of claustrophobia, but my wife will not let me wear my bunnysuit inside after the last incident...


----------



## S McPhee (22 Feb 2006)

can anyone give the expected height of these specific items:

- the rope you have to climb in the gym?

- repelling (I've heard from 32 - 120 feet)?

- swim test (I've heard different numbers here, just wanted to confirm)?


I think GO!!! already explained the fixed line traverse well enough.


----------



## JBP (22 Feb 2006)

It honestly doesn't make a difference too much if it's 35 feet or 72 feet or a hundred feet does it? Your going to be slightly terrified either way right??? In the swim test, you jump off like a 5 foot diving board into the water, it's not even really a raised platform. And you don't jump head first... 

If your in the reserves, you probably won't get the chance to do any rappelling on your BMQ/SQ/BIQ etc.... At least no one in the courses I went through got to do it this summer in Meaford short of 1 Plt I can think of... 

Face your fears, live your dreams man! I suggest GO!!!'s advice also, just go find something local you can jump off, or, go skydiving. If you are truely terrified of heights, well, good luck to you then!

Joe


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Feb 2006)

S McPhee said:
			
		

> can anyone give the expected height of these specific items:
> 
> - the rope you have to climb in the gym?  A sufficient height to die from if you fall on your neck.
> 
> ...



S McPhee, seriously...you need to talk to somebody I think...not that I'm counting, but many if not most of your posts seem to be fixated about heights.  Honestly, you will either have to move beyond it, or perhaps military life isn't for you.  Go to Canada's Wonderland and ride "Drop Zone"...it's actually a smooth ride and you'll wonder what the heck you were worrying about.  Heights are totally psychological.

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## S McPhee (22 Feb 2006)

Yeah, I know most of my posts have been about heights, and that's only because everything about joining the Navy seems perfect except the heights in BMQ part.  I already have friends and family in the Forces and they say that after BMQ, you will not even have to deal with it again (I'm going for NES OP).  I've also been told by  people that the repelling portion in BMQ is not mandatory and that it is not required to pass the course.  

I am again not trying to whine, etc, I was trying to mentally prepair myself for what to expect when I DO try it.  I'm already cool with 20-30 feet, anything higher, I have some work to do to prepair myself.  I just figured that knowing what is coming my way, helps me prepair myself mentally.  Man.... I sure can't wait to get BMQ over with (although I am still waiting for medical clearance to be put back to "normal" status and then wait for an interview).

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate all of the feedback and I am going to try my best and just suck it up.


----------



## MountainRunner (22 Feb 2006)

S McPhee,

In the words of Tom Petty, "_Most thing I worry about never happen anyway."_

People have given you lots of good advice.  The only way you're going to get over this is to get out there and do it....and do it before BMQ so you break the ice.

You're focusing on the fear.  Instead of that, picture the relief and pride you're going to feel when it's all over.  You'll feel unstoppable.  And if heights are the only things that scare you, then consider yourself lucky.  Your comrades are going to struggle with their own demons - personal problem, poor academics, bad impulse control, etc.  Some of them just don't know it yet.  And some of them will struggle their entire career.  You just have to step over that lip a couple times and it's over in a couple minutes.

You'll get through this.  You're just letting it become bigger than it is.  Don't think I know what I'm talking about?  I absolutely do.  
Good luck.


----------



## canadianblue (25 Feb 2006)

You can also die on the ground. If your afraid of death or getting injured the military isn't the best career to choose. They have obstacles which are designed to challenge your fear of heights to make you overcome an obstacle.


----------



## WebAddict (25 Feb 2006)

I cant climb ropes , it something I havent learned,? do they teach u how?


----------



## GO!!! (26 Feb 2006)

WebAddict said:
			
		

> I cant climb ropes , it something I havent learned,? do they teach u how?



Yes. As long as you can hold your bodyweight up with your hands, you can climb ropes - it is mostly technique, not strength


----------



## Wookilar (5 Mar 2006)

I was terrified of heights as well. Still am a little bit. Screamed the entire way on the zip line on my basic. When I got to my first posting, a buddy took me out rock climbing and precede to scare the living cra* out of me. Now, after a decade of active rock climbing/rapelling/bungee jumping, I'm good to go. It can be beaten, trust me. It will still be scary, but it can be overcome. Everyone here has been saying pretty much the same things.
Ohh, and from good buds that were boarding party, rapelling out of a chopper happens as well as up and over the side of a boat. Face your fears and go for it. The adrenaline rush will more than compensate.


----------



## Mikehamilton565 (6 Mar 2006)

ok well i was reading down some and someone said that you have to jump off a platform into water and climb back up is that true if so how big is the climb up......
What do you repell off of... how high is this platform or whatever it is .... do you just dangel there ... Im pretty scared of heights but iam pretty sure i can push my self if i can be kinda prepared for it....

P.S iam looking for someone that has recently went through St.Jean


----------



## George Wallace (6 Mar 2006)

Mikehamilton565 said:
			
		

> ok well i was reading down some and someone said that you have to jump off a platform into water and climb back up is that true if so how big is the climb up......
> What do you repell off of... how high is this platform or whatever it is .... do you just dangel there ... Im pretty scared of heights but iam pretty sure i can push my self if i can be kinda prepared for it....
> 
> P.S iam looking for someone that has recently went through St.Jean


Looks like someone didn't read this Topic.   :


----------



## GO!!! (6 Mar 2006)

Here Mike, I'll make it easy for you;

If you spend more time on the computer than at the gym, the army is not for you.

If you need to sit down for a break on the way to the fridge, the army is not for you.

If you find the prospect of climbing onto a diving board, that six year old girls throw themselves off with wild glee and abandon scary, or something that you "need to prepare yourself for", just look for a job elsewhere.

If you still can't make a decision, read the rest of the thread - all of your questions are answered there.


----------



## RocketScientist (6 Dec 2018)

Had a question about Rappelling in BMQ/BMOQ, so I searched on Google and this is the first topic it was mentioned in. Sorry for reviving an old thread.

I was watching a documentary on Marine Corps Basic Training to mentally prepare (however much is possible) for my BMOQ. There were three things in there that stood out to me (apart from the incredibly excessive yelling, holy jeez), and I wanted to know if they are included in Canadian Forces BMQ/BMOQ.

- Rappelling - I really want to learn this. Is this still included in BMOQ?
- Swim test - I'm an average swimmer. Do they teach you how to swim, or is it a straight test?
- Rope climbing - I have never climbed a rope. I can do chin-ups/pull-ups, but can't climb a rope (it's embarrassing). I want to learn how to do this. Is this part of the o-course?

Thank you to everyone who answers!

Edit: Found one of my answers in a different thread: It's a straight swim test, and is not included in many Reserve BMQs.


----------



## OceanBonfire (6 Dec 2018)

ACE_Engineer said:
			
		

> Had a question about Rappelling in BMQ/BMOQ, so I searched on Google and this is the first topic it was mentioned in. Sorry for reviving an old thread.
> 
> I was watching a documentary on Marine Corps Basic Training to mentally prepare (however much is possible) for my BMOQ. There were three things in there that stood out to me (apart from the incredibly excessive yelling, holy jeez), and I wanted to know if they are included in Canadian Forces BMQ/BMOQ.
> 
> ...



There is rappelling: one done at 15 feet, the other at 30 feet.

No swim test because the pool at St-Jean is closed. I never asked why.

No rope climbing but there's this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqc4wWM6u5U


----------



## RocketScientist (6 Dec 2018)

Thank you, OB. Once again, you've provided great info!


----------



## stoker dave (7 Dec 2018)

This is how I look at rock climbing and rappelling:

One part of my brain screams in terror that I am going to die.  The other part of my brain says that I have the equipment, training and skills not to die.  

I have learned to make the reasonable part of my brain tell the other unreasonable part to shut up.  For a military career, you will trust your life (and those around you) to your equipment, training and skills. 

I might *speculate* this is part of basic training to make sure future military people can overcome fear by trusting what they know.  And it is a good life skill.


----------

